# plz help my guppies!



## Zaya (Aug 3, 2007)

I have 2 mollies 
1 long nose loach
another loach that i cant tell
6 guppies 
1 red platy... the guppie's tail fins are being rotted or nipped i need a way to stop whatever is happening to them plz help:-( 

sorry no pics digital cam out of battiers.12g tank


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

How long has the tank been setup? How often do you do water changes? Do you check the ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates? If so, what are the latest readings?

Can you describe the other loach?

We need a tad more information to help you.


----------



## Zaya (Aug 3, 2007)

well the loach looks like a clown loach but shorter and whith tiger stripes and ive had the tank up for 2 weeks


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

too many fish in too small a tank too fast.
You need to be checking the ammonia and nitrite levels and tell us what they are. 
If the fish are not stressed out now they will be shortly unless you did a fishless cycle on that tank. Give us more info!!


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds like a kuhli loach... do u see any aggression from the platy to ur guppies? yep, agree about the cycling!


----------



## Zaya (Aug 3, 2007)

well i took out 3 guppies and got some fish food medicine from petsmart, and my guppei gave birth in different tank!. going to go by a thing that checks nitrates and all that stuff.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Well your guppies probably are doing okay if they gave birth :fish:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

true...they will not give birth if they are too stressed out


----------

